# How to get a upper bicep "Drknmilk"



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

First don't forget to sprinkle tinker bells fairy dust on the biceps and then it's go time.

Arms (biceps and triceps) 
Super set every one together...

Hammer db curls 4x10
Cable rope press down 4x15 
Straight bar 1 second pause at top curls 4x15 
Reverse straight bar cable curls 4x12 
Db concentration curls 4x15 
Close grip bench 4x15
Alternating curls 3x20
Db skull crushers 4x10 
Machine dips full stack 4x20
Machine curls 4x10


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2016)

Curls with straps. Like a boss.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Curls with straps. Like a boss.



my little forearms get tired


----------



## thqmas (Apr 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> First don't forget to sprinkle tinker bells fairy dust on the biceps and then it's go time....



If you do it properly, it actually works!


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

thqmas said:


> If you do it properly, it actually works!



I must not of cause I'm getting shit for using straps lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2016)

I bet you got tons of pussy after this.


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 15, 2016)

Curls for the girls....


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

I thought one of the main reason for Hammer curls was for grip strength? I could be wrong


----------



## GreatGunz (Apr 15, 2016)

*

jeebus
if I worked my arms like that they would dwarf the rest of my body more then they already do!

good stuff*


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2016)

Jol uses straps! just sayn!


----------



## TriniJuice (Apr 15, 2016)

DF said:


> Jol uses straps! just sayn!


Strap ons....


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I bet you got tons of pussy after this.



I wish it was that easy..
Do curls and bang pussy


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I thought one of the main reason for Hammer curls was for grip strength? I could be wrong



Never heard it was mainly used for that but obviously doing curls will improve grip strength


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 15, 2016)

But I only train tris


----------



## snake (Apr 15, 2016)

I don't do that much work for my entire upper body.


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> Never heard it was mainly used for that but obviously doing curls will improve grip strength



I agree yes, but using straps throws that whole theory out the window.  That's what I was implying, I'm also not hating, so don't take it that way.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> I agree yes, but using straps throws that whole theory out the window.  That's what I was implying, I'm also not hating, so don't take it that way.



That's why I post videos man to get the comments so I can improve my training. Not taking anything personal. That would be funny if I took them personal and cried about them.. 
I don't normally use straps for curls but when I do they usually pink with flowers on them. I wanted to focus more on the bicep and not forearms so I used them


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 15, 2016)

What is drknmilk?


----------



## LeanHerm (Apr 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What is drknmilk?



Drink milk??? I was curious as well


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

GreatGunz said:


> *
> 
> jeebus
> if I worked my arms like that they would dwarf the rest of my body more then they already do!
> ...



Wish I had that problem


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

LeanHerm said:


> Drink milk??? I was curious as well



It's another username. If u look a few post back he asked how to work the upper bicep lol so I posted this for him.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 15, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What is drknmilk?



He asked about upper biceps 
It's another member who wanted to know how to grow the upper bicep.
This post was for him


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 15, 2016)

Grip shouldn't be an issue with hammer curls. All the weight should be resting against your thumb and pointer finger.


----------

